# Frogs to display for Conan O`Brian show Wednesday



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I recieved a letter from an ecologist( Mark Moffett) set to appear on the Conan O`Brian show next Wednesday who would like some Orange and Yellow P. terribilis and possibly other adult Darts for the show. Anyone near where they film in NYC who might be able to bring your adults down PM me w/ info on species and Phone # I guess.
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

WoW what an honor I'm so jealous! Sorry I dont live in NY. . . But that would sure be cool to have your darts on national tv! Awesome.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I can just picture it..

Aaron: now you see conan these frogs aren't poisonous in captivity because their diet is different

Conan: wait you mean you can't kill anyone with these frogs?!?! what good ar they then!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I bet he tries to lick one. 

At least it isnt Letterman, we cant have any frogs getting dropped off the roof or anything.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Hopefully someone local can accommodate. 

I dont mind letting them use some male Yellow terribs, but I'd have to Overnight them to someone local...

S


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Matthew Mirabello is loaning some frogs for the show so you might want to get in touch with him. I would, but I only have thumbs and I dont think they would sit still for the camera.

Rob


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

something bigger and brighter like a terrib

or RETF

S


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Perhaps a tricolor, and it could be mentioned that a painkiller was being developed based on the frog...or it's relations as the case may be.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Somebody needs to let us know when this is going to air.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> Perhaps a tricolor, and it could be mentioned that a painkiller was being developed based on the frog...or it's relations as the case may be.


Brian
that still in the works?
I thought that had been abandoned. Sadly.
S


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think I remember reading that as well...if you ask me, all the more reason to bring it up...if one frog had compounds that were almost usable, I have to think there is another species, or perhaps different locality...one that eats something different possibly, that would make the grade.
Looking forward to seeing the show...


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahh, finally my two favourite things combine :wink: does anyone know if the interview will only be about frogs? Or are they just one part of it?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Dancing frogs":3i7avp3k]Perhaps a tricolor said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23192[/url]
> ...


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Last I heard the show will be airing on Wednesday night, May 23rd.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw on another forum people are looking for adult terriblis. I have a few. PM me or call, and I can ship overnight.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Well he is off to the Big City...my little baby  It has been his dream for so long...I cant believe he has grown so fast, and is now off on his own  Seems like only yesterday he was eating tiny springtails, and barely crawling about his viv...now look at him  Flying to NYC! 

Wish him luck...and a safe return :? 

S


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Does he have a good agent? NYC can be a tough town unless you know someone! 

I hope he hits it big. He deserves it!

EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

He does have an agent MATT MIRABELLO :shock:  

Who I am holding personally responsible for his safe transit and return!!! :wink:  He'd better be shown a good time in NYC also...

"take pictures honey"....

S


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW!!

Can I be the first to get his autograph when he comes home?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I remember back to when he and all his buddies would sit around the poker table and eat flies and dip... Those were the days... But now he's all grown up and off to show-biz... He's gonna be the next Kermit if he keeps this up...

Congrats Shawn, not very often that you get to have one of your frogs on TV!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*Man I can't wait! I'm Tivo-ing this!*


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Is he going to sing and dance while he's on TV? 

_Hello my baby,
Hello my honey,
Hello my ragtime gal

Send me a kiss by wire
Baby my heart's on fire

If you refuse me
Honey, you'll lose me
Then you'll be left alone

Oh baby, telephone
And tell me I'm your own_

http://www.frogsonice.com/froggy/mjfrog/index.shtml


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

*Poison Frogs on Late Night TV in NYC*

Mark "Dr Bugs" Moffett will be on the Conan O'Brien show this Wednesday evening at 12:35 pm
He is best known in the dendrobatid community as the author of 
"Poison-Dart Frogs: Lurid and Lethal." National Geographic (May 1995), 98-111
http://www.alumni.berkeley.edu/imgs/Alu ... dapper.jpg

For more details on the show check ou the Conan O'Brien webpage
http://www.nbc.com/Late_Night_with_Cona ... ndex.shtml

He will have arachnids, lizards, and (most importantly) poison frogs.
I am providing 4 poison frog species and will be there to assist with frog/animal handling (may be on camera)
I am honored to not only meet but also work with the guy who wrote the fantastic article that started my Poison frog passion.

If anyone has the ability to TIVO the show and get it into a digital form I would greatly appreciate a copy/DVD.

Thanks to Amanda and Greg Sihler of AZDR and Aaron Hanzlik for putting Mark in contact with me.
And a special thanks to those who were kind of to loan out animals: Shawn P. Harrington (for THE golden poison dart frog)
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a153/ ... ib3790.jpg
and Harvey Bird of the metropolitan herpetological society (for a ceratophrys ornata)
http://www.metroherpsociety.org/

From what I have heard from "Dr Bugs" it should be an interesting show, tune in!

Matthew Mirabello
Ithaca, NY
http://mjm.kero-kero.net/
AIM: Matthew Mirabello


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool... just a note for anyone trying to Tivo it, I think it is actually Thurs Morning 12:35am.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Poison Frogs on Late Night TV in NYC*



Matt Mirabello said:


> If anyone has the ability to TIVO the show and get it into a digital form I would greatly appreciate a copy/DVD.


I have TIVO but I don't know how to copy and get it to you. I wish I could.


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

Getting this on youtube would be the way to go I think. I don't have the capabilities. I may have to drag my tv off the porch and hook it up.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I am going to record the show on my computer and then save it to DVD so it will be there for any one who wants it. It starts in 20 minutes!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

so your terriblis got some nice licking action :shock:


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

He just licked your frog..... That should be one highly paid frog now. Not only was he on tv but he was also molested!


Tony


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, your frog got manhandled and licked on national tv . . . lol. I was pretty suprised that he handled the thing, and honestly couldnt believe that he licked it. Especially that it was pretty apparent he did not know that it was cb. beautiful frog, btw.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Wish I could have seen it...anyone have it available for download?



Just cant stay up that late at my age , and my schedule...

Now, lets hope the frog makes it back today..

S


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I was kinda disappointed because Conan askedif it was poisonous and he exclaimed "oh yes... there is enough poison to kill everyone in the theater". It took a long time (til he was ready to put the frog away) before he threw out the disclaimer that their toxicity decreases in captivity, but he still said it was poisonous. Like someone before mentioned, it seemed like he had no clue he had a CB animal in his hands. With media perception so scrutinizing I think the exposure was good but undoubtedly someone will take the "fact" that the guy brought a frog with enough poison to kill a room on TV... exactly the kind of pubilicity some senator or other politician/activist trying to ban PDFs (hello CT) would need. In all it was good to see it but I wish he would have been a little clearer on the toxicity issue. 

NICE frogs Shawn and Greg!!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Can anyone who recorded it upload it to YouTube or something?


----------



## mlou1531 (Dec 22, 2006)

We recorded it last night. I will try to get uploaded when I go home for lunch. Shawn your frog looked beautiful!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I would love to see it too, YouTube, Podcast, or something similar would be ideal.


----------



## mlou1531 (Dec 22, 2006)

Unfortunately I do not have the technical skills to get the video uploaded. I tried but I can not get my computer to read the disc. Sorry…


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I saw the show; man that guy is a nut!

If that was your frog Shawn, that guy licked your frog! He also had other sick stuff like banana slugs and lesbian lizards.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree the comments he made were out of line and his actions were even more disturbing for national TV. He did follow up later that it was a captive animal and no longer toxic, but it would have been much better to say that from the start.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

So, I suck and I missed it, maybe someone can get that show online and post a link or something. That would be freakin' sweet! Oh, and did the little terriblis get hazard pay? Who knows where his tongue's been?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm working on sniffing out a copy. We'll see if I can turn up anything.


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow that guy was pathetic, I thought he handled seans frog ruff! I hope you get him back ok, beautiful frog!


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, he pretty much manhandled it, as far as I'm concerned. He also made PDFs sound very intimidating in general, which was disappointing, as I stayed up much later than I would've liked hoping to see him shed some light on the hobby.


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

I did not get to see the show, unfortunately.

After reading the posts of people that did, I'm not too upset at missing it.

Why was he handling it...more importantly, why the heck did he lick it!?

I was under the impression this guy was a leading authority on PDF's



Sean, I hope your gorgeous frog comes back home with no ill effects.


----------



## supersaint71 (Aug 14, 2005)

If anyones interested its up on youtube..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGrZDuddwz0


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Well that was different :lol: 

Bill


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link. Although the guy was a little crazy I loved Conan's reponses to him  I also hope that the guy changed his latex glove after handling each animal.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> I was under the impression this guy was a leading authority on PDF's


No, he's an entymologist.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Ha those banana slugs have some interesting qualities :lol: :roll:


----------



## supersaint71 (Aug 14, 2005)

> Thanks for the link.


No Problem.. Would like to see the unedit version though.. 

That Conan chap is very funny :lol:


----------



## dracotaz (May 15, 2007)

If anyone ever gets a hard copy of the show, Im sure Im not the only one who would like a copy!!


----------



## dracotaz (May 15, 2007)

FYI everyone, it has already been removed from You tube :x :?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Where'd the clip go?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Just got removed by the user I guess.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Just wanted to post a couple/notes thoughts

The video is up on Conan's website now:
http://www.nbc.com/Late_Night_with_Cona ... mea=111853

I was there the whole time with Mark from the time he arrived at the studio to the time he left. While he was talking to Conan on camera I was just behind the camera men ready to jump in and catch any frogs/insects/lizards that got away from Mark, luckily I didn't have to do a dive in front of the camera.

I have to watch the video again, but I know Mark put a lot of thought into using the gloves and the best way to use them/change them as to not expose the frog to anything. Initially he was going to be double gloved and pull off the ones he used for the slugs and have a clean one ready for the frog. Instead He opted to use one hand for the slug and the gloved hand for the frog. I had some of my poison frogs there also (which didn't make the final cut), and made sure that all amphibians there were not cross contaminated.
The producers of the show want "wow" factor animals and they want them fast. They did everything they could to get Dr Moffett to put animals away quickly and to get them to him quickly. "the audience is fickle and a 2 second pause is an eternity"

On the note on the frog being made out to be more toxic than it was, the original dialogue was to include some talk of Dr. Moffetts trek in Columbia and what was left after the producers truncated it gave a bit of a skewed view. did you guys notice Mark's slip of the tongue when he called it a "skit." After it was over one of the producers asked me "how poisonous/deadly is that frog?... how much do we have to clean up the set." I let him know the frog was not lethally toxic anymore and the slug slime on the desk was the highest priority for cleaning (especially since the frog only touched a glove)

I do hope that some politicians/law makers/etc do not use this as a way to try and ban poison frogs as they have in Connecticut. If they want to ban a dangerous animal that people keep they should look at hospitalization statistics for things like bites from cats, dogs, pet rodents, and parrots. Not to mention birds being a vector for chlamydia and all the other diseases that can be spread by cats/dogs/bunnies.
(but that is for another thread)
I am not a mammal hater just in favor of consistency and accountability

But in general I thought the whole experience was an interesting look into the meeting of science and entertainment and what is lost and gained in the whole process. It was good to meet Dr. Moffett, and despite how he may have come across on the show he is an interesting guy with lots of cool stories. He had lots more animals with him that didn't make the "final cut" (perhaps for another show)

will post more later if I forgot anything

Matthew Mirabello
Back in Ithaca NY!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought the guy did okay ( he looked supper nervous... being on national TV and all ). He should have stated that the terribilis was CB and not toxic (from the start), and that the the ones in the wild are supper toxic, but he needed to get the audiences attention. Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Well I think the stuff he had was really interesting and I hope he comes again like Conan said. 

--Did you meet Conan Matt?


----------



## sweety (Oct 10, 2006)

the link is gone from the nbc site

 

nadine


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

It is back on youtube!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9G1FinB2N8

and also still available on Conan's website (go to the video section and look under recent video)

Anyone have a video capture tool to save the youtube video to hard disk for later viewing?

I did not get to meet Conan personally, it was just explained to him why I would be standing across from his desk and staring intently through the whole frog showing.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've got it saved Matt.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That was hysterical!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

> No, he's an entymologist.


 Is that short for wack job ?  

He was funny , but if they were trying to teach a little about the animals they could have gotten someone a little more serious . 

How did your frog make the trip back and forth ? Hopefully OK .


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

No, it isn't short for a nut job. He was funny. 

He set up a presentation relevant for Conan's public. 

The comments about the slugs probably had every guy in the audience crossing his legs.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Melis, I thought he was funny. He covered not being toxic in captivity, but got the audience interested as well. Seemed harmless to me. 

I don't think I'll be getting that slug anytime soon though...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wonder what those dudes look like when you put salt on them :twisted:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

EEEEWWWWWWW!!! I bet they are one HUGE slime ball then!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

> defaced Posted: Sat May 26, 2007 10:52 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wonder what those dudes look like when you put salt on them


 :lol:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

For most things, I see things like this as the use of "shock factor" to get peoples attention, but that also means that is all they heard. So how many people came away from that show thinking the frogs are deadly poisonous in captivity? How many of those are congressmen or women? This is where I start to get concerned... People with power often act on little to no information which can cause laws like we already have in some states. Top that with groups like PETA and their financial backing and there could be a very hard uphill battle to fight.



SLEDDER23 said:


> I'd have to agree with Melis, I thought he was funny. He covered not being toxic in captivity, but got the audience interested as well. Seemed harmless to me.
> 
> I don't think I'll be getting that slug anytime soon though...


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

kyle1745 said:


> For most things, I see things like this as the use of "shock factor" to get peoples attention, but that also means that is all they heard. So how many people came away from that show thinking the frogs are deadly poisonous in captivity? How many of those are congressmen or women? This is where I start to get concerned... People with power often act on little to no information which can cause laws like we already have in some states. Top that with groups like PETA and their financial backing and there could be a very hard uphill battle to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess as a generality I might agree with you. I just think he dissipated the poisonous statement well enough. Also, I'm not sure how many politicians watch Conan O'Brien, but point taken.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Seriously, you guys.

This is the show that spawned Triumph the Insult Comic Dog and used to go to commercial breaks with a guy dancing in a giant hot dog suit and farting on cue. Do you really think the audience that tunes into this show regularly is going to want to listen to a 5-minute Q&A about the intricacies of certain amphibians and their breakdown and use of alkaloids?

No. They want to hear about slugs sawing each others members off with same said members.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I completely agree the average audience member is not the biggest concern. The concern is that laws are commonly made by a small number of misinformed people thinking they are doing some good. The last thing the hobby needs is someone thinking the captive animals are poisonous. So while it may not be extremely risky, I think many people would be amazed at how little it really takes. How many states already have laws against them with "0" basis for them to be included in the law? It is also human nature to focus on the interesting or "shock value" aspect of a story. So people will remember that they are very poisonous and not that they are harmless in captivity. The wording and order of the statements could have still made an impact and explained the truth. 

Lets not knock Triumph... the skit where he was outside making fun of the people waiting to see star wars was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

hmmm i cant find it on utube. sorry im late on the subject but ive been gone


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Here it is,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9G1FinB2N8 .


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

After watching the Youtube segment I'd rate it as 95% entertainment and 5% education value.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks for the link, i have to agree very funny no good info. and might hurt us in the long run


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

That's what the show is all about  . It's all about _"The Conesy"_ :lol:


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

It was entertaining, but I did feel a bit sorry for the P. terribilis Mr. Bugs, or whoever he is, licked. Yukky poo! I'd hate to get licked by some old fart in front of an audience. I hope the frog survived the ordeal.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

To all concerned,

The P terribilis made the trip to NYC without difficulty and is now back at home....spending a few relaxing weeks in a nice temporary quarantine tank before joining his friends in the 50 breeder sometime next month.



Shawn


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> To all concerned,
> 
> The P terribilis made the trip to NYC without difficulty and is now back at home....spending a few relaxing weeks in a nice temporary quarantine tank before joining his friends in the 50 breeder sometime next month.


If my frog was licked by that guy I'd quarantine him too!  

EricG.NH


----------

